# Water block for Geforce 7600 series?



## badrobot (May 13, 2007)

I'm collecting all the bits to install a water cooling system on my pc, but can find a water block for my graphics card (Geforce 7600gt) anywhere. Its a fairly modern graphics card so i would have thought they would be pretty easy to get hold of.

Anyone know of any suppliers who make them?

Thanks.


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

Yea I couldn't seem to find them either, I don't think anyone has water cooled a 7600 before as simply upgrading the card to a 7900 or a 8 series would improve performance better then just cooling it. I'm guessing they don't make em.


----------



## badrobot (May 13, 2007)

emosun said:


> Yea I couldn't seem to find them either, I don't think anyone has water cooled a 7600 before as simply upgrading the card to a 7900 or a 8 series would improve performance better then just cooling it. I'm guessing they don't make em.


OK cheers, its just that ive seen blocks available for a Geforce FX5600 before now which is really old lol, so i'm surprised you cant get them.

Oh well, i'l just get a block for my chipset instead then.

Thanks.


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=240&products_id=4087 should work just fine


----------



## badrobot (May 13, 2007)

forcifer said:


> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=240&products_id=4087 should work just fine



Just what i was looking for!

Thanks.


----------

